# BPH prostate surgery



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone here have BPH and contemplating surgery? I had it 6 months ago, and it was the best health decision I ever made. I had the old fashoned TURP surgery, and All I have to say, is it made a new man of me...I sleep better, have none of the urgency problems I had before, and the chronic urinary tract infections are now gone...

The surgery was less trouble than getting a tooth pulled, not painful at all...I only had 2 pain shots after I got back to my room, and healing was without any isses or pain...

The biggest problem was no sex for 10 weeks, but after that no problems.......In fact, orgasms are for some reason, a lot more intense...A total win-win situation....


----------

